# PDF Textbearbeiten mit PDFBox



## Travalon (14. Januar 2008)

Hallihallo,
ich versuche jetzt seit einiger Zeit den Text eines PDFs mit hilfe von PDFbox zu verändern. Bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Ich komme nicht mal an den Text eines PDF Elementes rann um diesen dann verändern zu können. 
Kennt sich einer damit aus wie das funktioniert?
Eine Lösung mit iText ist natürlich auch willkommen.

Ziel ist es den Text innerhalb eines PDFs verändern zu können.


----------



## 4You (1. September 2009)

Alternative zu PDFBox ist PDF Clown.


----------



## pizza1234 (1. September 2009)

Hi,
was haste denn bisher an Code?
Im src-Verzeichniss von PDF-Box sind übrigens Beispiele enthalten!

Grüße
Peter


----------

